# Too many eggs - reason for BFN?



## nuggetnz (Apr 19, 2012)

Just had our first failed IVF which has been very hard to swallow. My concern is that I was over stimulated and therefore egg quality suffered, leading to a possible reason for BFN. With an AMH of 8.61 I was put on a sub optimal protocol, starting with a higher dose of 225 merional and fostimon, although this was reduced to 150 each after 3 days for the rest of stims. At egg collection I got 26 eggs, 21 fertilised and we had a top grade blastocyst transferred on day 5 - all hopes were raised for success, but not to be.
I have been reading some articles that suggest that anything over 15 eggs is not great, and that quality can suffer. Am I right to raise this with my clinic? We do have 11 frozen embryos, but I'm wondering whether continuing on with those frozen ones is a good idea if the quality is not good? I know there could be many other reasons why this didnt work (and I have had 2 miscarriages naturally) but has anyone had a failure after lots of eggs, and then a positive with a cycle with less eggs? Should we just go for frozen and try our luck - which is what I am most likely to do, but we are all self funded, so need to be very careful with next decisions.  Any thoughts at all appreciated!


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey nuggetnz 

Didnt want to read and run, so sorry this cycle did not work out for u sweetie, that really is such a hard and terrible journey to come through.. I also had a high number of eggs when I done my previous cycle I got 26 an I also was worried about the quality v's quantity. I did get pregnant but miscarried and had 5blasts in the freezer and none of the blasts survived the thaw, I really do think it's jus one of those things and it was jus was not meant to be. I really hope ur time will come next or a natural miracle might happen.

It might be worth asking the next time at ur clinic to really monitor the dosage to get less eggs.
Good luck for the future xx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Nuggetz

During my 3rd cycle of treatment I got 22 eggs, 8 of which were frozen for future use at day 1 of fertilisation.  The remaining seven went on to produce "really good" quality embryos at day 3, I had two transferred but got a BFN.  My next step was FET, like you I worried were these not taking because of the large no. collected. I thought I might be wasting my time and money on the FET process. However the actual FET protocol was a walk in the park compared to fresh cycle IVF and I'm now mummy to two baby girls.  Don't give up on those wee embryos if you know that they were good quality.  I nearly did, but I'm so glad that the DR persuaded me otherwise.

Apparently if the embryos are frozen at day one they are more robust for surviving the thaw(pronuclear phase I think it's called) Good luck sweetie xx


----------

